
Show HN: Café Wifi Search - benguild
https://cafewifi.com
======
lucb1e
This data is already in OpenStreetMap. Looking around, there are zero places
in the Netherlands and I am certain I tagged at least a few places myself so
this map is less complete because they want to do it themselves.

It also contains opening hours, addresses, etc., which is all in OSM. I don't
understand why people always try to start anew when the data is right there. I
can understand there is some complexity in getting your user's contributed
data back into OSM and dealing with edit conflicts and abuse, but at least use
it as a starting point and see about contributing back later.

(Also, Google Maps is such a confusing map, I hardly even recognize the town
I've lived in for 20 years. But that is probably because I'm used to OSM.)

~~~
qrv3w
How do you get OSM to display cafes or restaurants?

~~~
rakoo
Depending on who you talk to, OSM means 2 different things:

\- For people involved or passionate in the project, OSM is the database. All
information is stored there and is available for consumption

\- For people outside of the project, OSM is the website displaying the
rendered map. As with all rendering, some information is lost, some is put in
front.

If you want this information, you can use the overpass API
([https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Overpass_API);](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Overpass_API\);)
at higher volumes you may want to get extracts of the db and query it
directly, or use a custom renderer to have your own beautiful map with the
data you want. Unfortunately there is no way to make the OSM website display
specific information on a case-by-case basis.

------
SyneRyder
Ahh, so you're the one who owns this domain! I worked on prototyping an app
with the same name for a while, but ultimately kept it to myself because I saw
no promising monetization strategy. There's a lot of competition too, eg
coffices.co and thecoffice.biz.

Something I found in my usage was that opening hours were more important to me
than WiFi availability, and opening hours often don't match the public data
(eg cafes that pack up their chairs an hour before closing). Power outlet
availability was also important to me, until I bought an external laptop
battery.

Nowadays I tend to use Google searches instead, as Google pays contributors to
keep details in their area updated (eg free 1TB Google Drive after a certain
number of contributions).

I like that you list actual network speed tests! That seems like a more
objective measure than someone's subjective star rating.

Good luck with it!

~~~
ValentineC
> _Nowadays I tend to use Google searches instead, as Google pays contributors
> to keep details in their area updated (eg free 1TB Google Drive after a
> certain number of contributions)._

They've removed the 1TB/100GB benefit entirely [1], but they seem to have
achieved their goal (of crowdsourcing updates).

[1]
[https://www.google.com/local/guides/benefits/](https://www.google.com/local/guides/benefits/)

~~~
tekknolagi
Are you serious?? That's the only reason I am where I am. Was just about to
reach that benefit :(

~~~
j_s
It appears to have dropped from 1TB for 2 years to 100GB for 1 year as of July
2016; I don't see the numbers on Google's documentation though.

 _What happens to my files after the free storage expires?

Your files will stay saved in your Google Drive. If you don't have any more
storage space, you won't be able to add more files unless you remove files or
buy storage._

[https://support.google.com/local-
guides/answer/6345112?hl=en](https://support.google.com/local-
guides/answer/6345112?hl=en)

[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/maps/d1a0jYa6...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/maps/d1a0jYa6_iA)

~~~
tekknolagi
Damn it. And I thought it was for life, too. Welp.

------
niklas_a
Can also recommend [http://instabridge.com](http://instabridge.com). The
world's largest wifi sharing community. It's an app so works completely
offline.

~~~
aaronharnly
As noted by another comment in Swedish, that appears to be your project[1]. I
don't see anything in the HN guidelines specifically[2], but I think it's
customary to include a disclaimer when recommending one's own project. Just
might bear that in mind for next time.

[1] [http://agevik.se/about](http://agevik.se/about)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
niklas_a
Yes! I'm the founder :)

------
Doctor_Fegg
Are user contributions released as open data, or is the idea that users
contribute their knowledge freely but the resulting collection is proprietary
(aka "crowdserfing")?

------
Jaruzel
I'm guessing I can only add places via the app?

I'm currently sitting at my desktop machine, but could easily add at least 5
Cafés with WiFi near Charing Cross in London. However, I don't have an android
or iphone, so am unable to contribute.

Maybe letting people log in to the web version and let them add places? (and
also maybe bulk uploads, i.e. every Costa and Starbucks has WiFi and it's
trivial to get the location data for those stores.)

~~~
benguild
We're trying to work out the best way to do this now, actually. Just out of
curiosity, what kind of computer do you use? Mac/Windows/Linux? What browser?

------
jedberg
To OP: You site shouldn't tell me I'm "searching too much" when I zoom the
map. :)

I did a search for "Cupertino, CA" and it said there was nothing, so I started
zooming in on Cupertino from the world map. After I got to the city level it
blocked me.

Otherwise, it looks cool. I like the idea of using an app to get some real
time data.

------
lucianosousa
[https://workfrom.co/](https://workfrom.co/) has more data

~~~
Demcox
For some cities maybe, but it really depends.

------
rexreed
If you're looking for feedback, then happy to provide. Do not take this the
wrong way, but instead take this as valid feedback: I don't find this to be
useful at all. The data is very limited, there are many other sources of info,
the UI is clunky, and in general I think this problem has been solved many
times. If you want the feedback, that's what I'm providing.

If you want kudos for the work done, then good job for putting something
together.

------
cdvonstinkpot
So, first impressions:

-From the comments I see you state network speeds, but there's nothing in my current circle so I can't tell if you can lead me to someplace with Verizon FiOS where I can finish a large backup job in a day as opposed to 3 months on cable.

-Can't change my location. Tried dragging the dot & clicking my current spot after searching my city at the top.

-No Android app, so there's the end of my testing.

------
juiced
Nice, it would be awesome to be able to sort the cafe's in a city based on
their internet connection speed.

~~~
juiced
Also, how can I get a WifiMask.com ad on your site? :)

------
bradknowles
Why does the website seem to be a cheap ad whose only purpose is to get you to
install the app, which could presumably do anything it wants with your data?

------
PublicHealth
Hello, what web stack and technologies are you using for this web app?

------
theoneone
Not bad for a beta web app! Keep up the good work, it will pay off eventually.

~~~
benguild
Thanks! Will keep at it.

------
andrewvmail
Just wondering whats your stack?

------
mustafabisic1
I like it. Will use it regularly.

